# 15+ Ac Western NC



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

Had a seller approach me about some land he wants to sell, I don't need the land nor can I make it work in my business. 

He has 15. some ac of raw wooded land on a small mountain top in Morganton, NC and is asking $85k for it. I don't know much about it but if anyone is interested I can get more information...


----------



## FCubSETN (May 18, 2009)

I don't know much about it but if anyone is interested I can get more information... I would like to have more information about it. 
Where exactly in Burke County is this land?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

the "mountain top" part would concern me greatly. these mountains have a tendency to slide off once they have been logged and dozed. is there a road in? how steep? i wouldn't recommend anything much over 12% grade.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

It's located in eastern burke county, have not seen the land personally just a lead with a decent per acre price... We are just low enough in elevation that we don't have that many problems here Marvella, ours is run off after logging and perking small lots due to shallow bedrock... I don't believe the land has been logged in the recent history but was likely timbered about 20-30 years ago from what I know about the area. Like I said, I don&#8217;t know much of anything about the land and I&#8217;m not going to pursue it unless someone is interested. (please don&#8217;t send me on a wild goose chase!)


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

no goose chasing here!

the land here is quite similar to what you describe. septic is a HUGE problem due to the karst and high water table. however, it's great farmland for the same reasons.

i don't live there any more but up in the mountains is a totally different story. the reason i spoke up is because i do some community work to preserve mountain sides. too many people move here without the understanding of what it means to build on a mountainside. consider my post a heads up.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Is it possible to get the coordinates so I could google earth it? or get a soils map photo of it? how recently was it logged? What kind of sun exposure does it have?


----------

